# Ugg boots: vile or delicious?



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

I recently read a list of things men hated women to wear and Ugg boots were pretty high up (also harem pants, head bands, crocs, maxi dresses etc.). On the other hand, they are furry, warm and lovely to snuggle your feet into when it is cold (it's cold here). I am on the brink of buying a pair - is this a sartorial crime?


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm a man and I don't mind a woman in Uggs.  I don't mind the other things you mentioned either (aside from crocs, possibly).


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

I'll take that as a mark in the Ugg boots favour. I only need a very little encouragement to succumb and buy them.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Kindleboards is now showing me an ad for Uggs.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I spend all winter wearing my Uggs.... I've had this my current pair for years, they are pretty beat up, but I love them. They are a mid-calf style with leather on the shoe and a suede upper.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Kindleboards is now showing me an ad for Uggs.


Oh! you weren't joking about the ad - it has just popped up again! This must be a message


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't know why people hate Uggs so much.  They're just fluffy boots.  What's the big deal?


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I think Uggs are uggly.

But I wouldn't let that stop me since they're comfy and warm.  What does stop me is all I've read about how horrible they are for your feet and ankles.  No support, no stability control, etc., etc.  My ankle ligaments are so lax that I could almost sprain one just thinking about walking in Uggs.  So they're not for me.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I wear Uggs all winter, love them. I buy Ugg inserts for them every winter, makes the insides feel like new. I've read about that they are bad for your feet, can't be worse than my summer flip-flops or many other shoes I see. I don't do long walks or work out in them.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Vile to look at, delicious to wear.

I've always taken the comfort over fashion route, so I wear mine in the winter for nice cozy feet!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

louiseb said:


> I wear Uggs all winter, love them. I buy Ugg inserts for them every winter, makes the insides feel like new.


Ooh! I didn't know they made inserts! I must go find some....


----------



## Brooke (Jan 19, 2009)

Yum Yum DELICIOUS!

My husband just bought me a pair (mid calf, split w/ button on the side, fold down option to ankle length, dark tan), and I've worn them 3x in the two weeks I've had them.  They are oh so very comfy and warm - and it's still a tame autumn for us yet.  Come winter, I will be wearing those babies everyday everywhere.  But I've struggled with what kind of pants they are supposed to be worn with.  So far, I've gone with leggings only.  I don't own a pair of skinny jeans.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I love, love, love my Uggs!  They are ugly but are like walking on a could....a warm, fuzzy cloud.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't have a pair of Uggs, but I did get a great pair of Emu boots at an amazing price last spring.  
I can't wait for the weather to get cooler so I can try them out.
deb


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I ended up buying these GREAT, GREAT, GREAT slippers from sheperdsflock after checking out ugg and some others:

http://www.shepherdsflock.com/foot.html

My husband has not mentioned that he hates them--in fact he's hinted heavily that he wants a pair...and I don't think it's because he thinks I look awful in them.

They have indoor and outdoor ones. Fabulous. They are fabulous. I bought a hat this year. Fabulous!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Here they are, my beloved Uggs:










Just ordered a pair of fresh insoles from Zappos.... $14


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I love my Uggs! I live in NY and it's cold here 6 months out of the year. I wear mine everywhere. I've got the traditional suede ankle height and I also have the bomber boot which is regular leather, and just below knee height. I'd rather be warm than fashionable


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I had never heard of UGGS, so I went and looked at their website. There are some feminine styles there that are quite nice looking.. but holy smokes the PRICE on those things.. My K2i cost less.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

They're ugly, but I really think it depends on what your plan is... are you wearing them out in the snow or as bedroom slippers?  Okay fine.  Are you wearing them out with a pair of spandex?  Hideous, just hideous.

Dawn


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I have a pair of short Uggs that I wear as slippers in the winter.  I LOVE THEM!

Where do you buy the inserts?


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Here they are, my beloved Uggs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love these! What style is this?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

Yuck! They are right up their with Capri pants in the awfulness category.


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

Love, love, love my Uggs!  I've already worn mine a few times and we haven't had cold weather to talk of here south of Houston.  I got my first pair when I learned I was going to Latvia one January because I heard how warm they were and I knew how cold it was there.  I now have 3 pair.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Here they are, my beloved Uggs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Do you wear your Uggs barefoot or with socks?  Just curious, I know they recommend barefoot, but I can't imagine going barefoot in the snow.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Buy them.  *Nods*

My bloke likes them on me although that might be because I wear them with leggings or skinny jeans and he's a perve.  

Seriously, who cares what anyone else thinks?  If you like them, get them.  Harem pants - I probably would be writing a different reply.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> Here they are, my beloved Uggs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are _nice_ - they look like a friend for life.

Thanks, farrellclaire, that's just the go ahead I needed. . I have been working very hard recently, and feet need loving care.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Ugg boots were invented in Australia. Surprising given our climate. But here, they are like slippers. Not to be worn outside the home. I have never worn ugg boots in public, yet I have had a pair all my life. People just don't wear them like they seem to do in the States.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

I like them.  They have an eskimo look about them.  And everyone knows that eskimo women are hot.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I have a pair of white fox mukluks and some minnitonkan mods.  Never owned uggs.  As far as whether men like them, it never crossed my mind.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Ugg boots were invented in Australia. Surprising given our climate. But here, they are like slippers. Not to be worn outside the home. I have never worn ugg boots in public, yet I have had a pair all my life. People just don't wear them like they seem to do in the States.


This is exactly what my friend in Australia says. It's sorta like Vegemite (do you like Vegemite? ) - you just grow up with it! She wore hers all the time I was there and it was in the spring time there (September). I discovered that when it is really cold they are very warm but until it gets really hot they are not hot!!!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Do you wear your Uggs barefoot or with socks? Just curious, I know they recommend barefoot, but I can't imagine going barefoot in the snow.


I wear them barefoot. I was skeptical at first too (I live in same climate as you), but they keep your feet toasty warm, even in the snow!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Always with socks.... My feet are always cold.


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

My loving sis' gave me a pair of Uggs for Christmas last year.  She works in IT at Shop Bop (she doesn't have a Kindle so I'll safely say we call her Ugly Betty - she's not ugly by any means, but the girl wears flip flops, sweats, etc to work and it's this super fashionable shop that gets written up in Lucky magazine, etc so it's kinda funny)....anyhow, she gets a really good discount.

I will say I love them.  Ugly or not, I don't really care - I live in MN and will call them "fashionable enough" given the fabulous comfort they offer.  I remember being sad last Spring when I thought I should stop wearing them.  LOL


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I have never really liked the look of ugg boots. I also keep seeing them at a higher price than I like paying for shoes. Though luckily I can still fit into little girl shoe sizes and can find something cuter and comfortable for cheap. Most of u live in colder climates too. I remember living in snowy climates overseas and having to walk to school it was tough to keep warm


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

corkyb said:


> Do you wear your Uggs barefoot or with socks? Just curious, I know they recommend barefoot, but I can't imagine going barefoot in the snow.


Barefoot!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I ordered my new insoles from Zappos last night, and the UPS man just delivered them! Unbelievable shipping service.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> I ordered my new insoles from Zappos last night, and the UPS man just delivered them! Unbelievable shipping service.


But I want your booots and I cannot find them anywhere.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

corkyb said:


> But I want your booots and I cannot find them anywhere.


Nope. Can't have 'em. I _could_ put you in my will....


----------



## strawhatbrat (Aug 20, 2010)

They are really ugly, but SO cozy on your feet. I don't think people wear them because they're stylish! They are like crocs, to me. UGLY but comfy. Although I won't wear crocs out in public.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Kindle Gracie said:


> This is exactly what my friend in Australia says. It's sorta like Vegemite (do you like Vegemite? ) - you just grow up with it! She wore hers all the time I was there and it was in the spring time there (September). I discovered that when it is really cold they are very warm but until it gets really hot they are not hot!!!


Is Vegemite the same as Marmite?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Daphne said:


> Is Vegemite the same as Marmite?


Vegemite is vegemite but marmite is somewhat similar. My younger son hates vegemite. When the Olympics were in Sydney we stayed with some friends near Darling Harbour which is where all the media would hover. The place was packed. CNN or CBS had a table with a vegemite display and were interviewing people while they ate it. (must be an acquired taste I guess). Anyway my son who was 10 at the time was with 10 year old twins and they made a cute typical Australian bunch of kids, so they were interviewed. They had to eat the vegemite though. So, he decided he wouldn't get on tv if he said he hated it so he ate it up and said it was delicious. Has never eaten it since.

Vegemite is one of my headache cures. I have toast, vegemite, cup of tea and two nurofen (can't take 
paracetemol) and within 20 minutes all gone. I don't usually eat vegemite at other times.

Are Ugg boots a brand name in the States? We call anything that resembles a boot made from wool skin to be an ugh boot but we don't have an actual brand. I think that got trademarked by the USA and we aren't allowed to register it as a name here due to patents etc. Even though they were invented here.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Nope. Can't have 'em. I _could_ put you in my will....


I was surfing Zappos site and saw a similar looking pair in the Mens section-I wish they were available in a size small enough for me, maybe I'll check the kids' section!!

Edit to add: I checked the kids Uggs and they have a very similar style called the Birch II for $120. I wear a women's 7 so I just ordered a youth 5 and 6 and will return the pair that doesn't fit.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

My friend says that Marmite doesn't even come close to Vegemite....that Vegemite is The BEST. I do think it is an acquired taste because it taste sorta like salty axel grease if you asked me. 

Uggs is a brand name and we only calls 'Uggs' Uggs. The do have the brand Uggs over in the Blue Mountains of Australia because we passed by a small Ugg outlet every day at Faulconbridge.

http://www.uggboots.com.au/frameset.asp


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Or maybe they were just a style boot, but they looked just like the ones we have here that are Uggs!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Ruby296 said:


> Edit to add: I checked the kids Uggs and they have a very similar style called the Birch II for $120. I wear a women's 7 so I just ordered a youth 5 and 6 and will return the pair that doesn't fit.


lol. i'm on that same boat.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

_"Uggs is a brand name and we only calls 'Uggs' Uggs."_

My DD's distinguish between Uggs and Fuggs (Fake Uggs)


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

I dont like Uggs at all. Or Crocs. I dont know why guys dont like Maxi dresses though, i love them. Even though i dont own one because i wouldnt be able to pull the look off


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

I would love a pair of Uggs, but I can't find them in my size. 

What I don't get is seeing girls wearing them in the summer ... I know that WalMart is not a place where you expect the height of sartorial elegance, but it was freakin' flip-flop weather and this girl was clomping around in shorts, a tank top, and Uggs.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

I had put my boots in "shopping trolley" - came back to them and they had taken off an extra £90 in the time it had taken me to get around to completing the order!   
Can't wait for them to arrive!


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Uggs are for inside the house, IMO. I would _never _ wear mine out in public but a lot of people do. Uggs of course are an Aussie invention, we've been wearing them for more years than I can remember. It's only been in the last 5 years or so that they've actually been considered streetwear.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Daphne said:


> Is Vegemite the same as Marmite?


Eeeew, no! Completely different. They look the same but taste different. Marmite is made from meat extract, vegemite from yeast & vegetable extract. it's one of the highest sources of vitamin B which is why it works as a headache cure. It's a great preventative for hangovers if you have some on toast _before _ going to bed.

Uggs is a patented brand name in the US and the company that patented it has tried for years to prevent Australian companies that make & sell Uggs to stop using the name. The name of something WE invented! No one here ever patented Ugg because it's considered a word, not a name, like boot or shoe. Very sore point with a lot of people.


----------

